# Skulltakers of Zhufor



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Late last year I decided to create a World Eaters army. Last Christmas I was able to start and obtained a great deal of it. The army list I'd created for my World Eaters is as follows


Zhufor

3 Champion Skulltaker Terminators

Chaos Dreadnaught

10 Sanctified Chaos Space Marines 

10 Skulltaker Khorne Berserkers 

Rhino

10 Skulltaker Khorne Berserkers 

Rhino 

Blood Slaughterer 

Greater Daemon 

I was able to get everything I wanted from Forgeworld via various means  which included the Blood Slaughter, the World Eater Dreadnaught, Rhino doors, the Khorne Daemon Prince, the Terminator and Squad World Eater conversion kits, the Khorne Brass icons and of course Zhufor himself. 

It wasn't until last week that I had time to put everything together. tho but I've been busy and yesterday I got them all based and sprayed. I also got the normal items from GW like the Khorne Berserkers, a squad of chaos marines. I had to mail order bits like a Lascannon marine from GW where I also stumbled across a load of skulls which might come in handy, and handy they did.

I added several of them to the bases especially the big figures like the Greater Daemon and Zhufor. I'm also in the process of gathering bits to convert my very own Kharn.

Late last night I started my first marine as I'm in the process of getting over an almost 10 year itch of not playing the board game any more.

Anyway here is the first model I painted.




Here's some of the others model I'm looking forward to. I convert the Terminator to carry a personal Icon as well as used several parts including the conversion kits to make my Skull Champions.

Apologies for the quality of the images, I had to use my camera phone









If you can't see the bigger images, try these links, imageshack is such a pain.


http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6302/imag0075a.jpg
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4636/imag0076dj.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8417/imag0078p.jpg
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9955/imag0079a.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5658/imag0080os.jpg
http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1972/imag0081y.jpg
http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7278/imag0082gw.jpg


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks good so far, quite abit of FW aswell, which is what i like to see.

The only problem i see with Skulltakers is their scheme is the same as normal World Eaters, i do mine with the alternative scheme of silver trim instead of brass. 
Are you planning to add some short of shine to the models armour to give it the over polished look that has been described?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

yanlou said:


> Looks good so far, quite abit of FW aswell, which is what i like to see.
> 
> The only problem i see with Skulltakers is their scheme is the same as normal World Eaters, i do mine with the alternative scheme of silver trim instead of brass.
> Are you planning to add some short of shine to the models armour to give it the over polished look that has been described?


I may stick a layer of thinned down Red Ink which would make it pretty shiney. 

The reason I'm going with the normal World Eater colours is due to the fact I'm fairly sure I won't always use Zhufor and so I may want to use them as Normal world eaters. Also in the Forgeworld Army book that includes the rules for Zhufor etc The colours appear to be the same as World Eaters as well, as done a model in the chaos army book despite one of the index Astartes like image which gives them silver edges.

Also "The Sanctified" are Word Bearers, I'll be painting them in word bearer colours but adding Khorne marks here and there, I've already given them the sheathed swords that come on the Berserker sprues to make them more Khorne devoted.

I'm having a problem with the Blood Slaughter, due to the fact the legs are so thin as well as a minor mistake during it's construction, it's only standing up on three legs and I'm worried it may break or fall very easily. So I was wondering whether it would be a good idea to put it on a base or something, but I'm not sure whether theres a base big enough.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Dont worry about the Blood Slaughter i did the same thing when i but mine together, as for the legs it should be ok as long as it stands quite balanced, if your not sure about been safe putting it on a base is a good idea. For the base size you could get some mdf and cut it to size.

I do like the Sanctified, again they have two versions, the reason iv done my berzerkers in the skulltakers silver is cause im lazy with the bronze, lol, i did my blood slaughterer in the silver as well, 
have you painted it yet, if not this is how i did mine:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Not yet, I've only done that single model, I'm going to work through the basic models first to see if my painting improves before I move onto the bigger things. 

Yours looks good though, but I do like painting bronze, I usually start with a base of bestial brown, then dwarf bronze and then highlight with shining gold.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats the kind of method im going to start to do myself now, mainly for my plague marine forces that reminds me i need to finish my own Zhufor, forgeworld world eater termies and my 20 zerkers, lol, 

I look forward to seeing more, especially your blood Slaughterer, you can have 3 in a squadron tho ( im planning to get 1 more normal slaughterer and an impaler).

+rep


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

First and foremost I bid you welcome Brother Slaughterer. As a fellow devotee to the Blood God, it's nice to see my kin here.

Secondly let me say I'm rediculously jealous of the amount of Forgeworld you're packing into this warhost. I have 2 FW dreads, 2 units of Berzerker upgrades, a unit of Terminator upgrades, & Big Z himself. I do not have the Daemon Prince [ I almost hate you because you have this one ], the doors, or the Blood Slaughterer, or the rules for Big Z.

Next, I like your painting style. I myself prefer a darker tone for personal and fluff reasons. I see what you've done there and it pleases me. You're style is clean, crisp, and sharp. Your red is rich and has plenty of shade, depth, and tone. Kudos, keep it up.

Now on to your army composition. Just a few things here you may want to consider.

I run all my Berzerker units at 8 strong [ Khorne's sacred number and all that ] with a converted Beastzerker Skull Champion with a power weapon standard. If I face 'wing" lists or heavy armor I replace him with a power fist instead. Also, I run 2 plasma pistols in each unit. They're nice to have on hand.

I run 4-5 units like this for more scoring units. Your list has 3 and that could prove problematic for you in objective based games.

I run Kharn as a mandatory HQ choice alongside a Daemon Prince with MoK & Wings. He's 165 points of asskicking fun and so worth it.

Everyone gets a rhino...Everyone.

I don't know how you have your dread equipped but I run mine with dual CC arms.. I have shit luck with fire frenzy rolls and don't chance it anymore.

All that being said I'm keenly watching your plog here as I tend to " borrow" ideas from fellow World Eaters players. Should you do the same sir, you can find my work at the links listed below.

My Beastzerker Tutorial--> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78712

My Plog----> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77614

As always BFTBG & SFTST.

Lastly, paint what you like. 

+rep and cheers mate,

FFX


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Firefighter X said:


> First and foremost I bid you welcome Brother Slaughterer. As a fellow devotee to the Blood God, it's nice to see my kin here.
> 
> Secondly let me say I'm rediculously jealous of the amount of Forgeworld you're packing into this warhost. I have 2 FW dreads, 2 units of Berzerker upgrades, a unit of Terminator upgrades, & Big Z himself. I do not have the Daemon Prince [ I almost hate you because you have this one ], the doors, or the Blood Slaughterer, or the rules for Big Z.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts they are most appreciated 

I made the army mostly just for the models I like, I'm not much of a competitive gamer and just wanted something that would look nice on the battlefield.

My Dreadnaught is equipped with a Lascannon for additional tank busting if I need it.

My local store told me most people play 1750 pts now due to tournaments and ended up coaxing me into buying a Land Raider, so I got the doors for it to.

On one of the rhinos btw I have a berserker on the pintle mounted bolter which I think looks quite cool.

I'm awaiting bits and pieces to sorted out the icon bearers for my berserker squads fight now, as well as the bits for Kharn. I'll be using the head from the original model along with the mk 5 heresy chest from forgeworld, along with parts from the conversion kit and possibly the chain axe if it's big enough. 

I've also ordered a Marauder arm for his left arm that holds the axe, along with some modeling chain. I'm hoping using some of those copper symbols from forgeworld will work well on the armour (including the standard berserker running legs) so that he does look pretty unique and not simply a berserker with kharn's helm on.

I'll be sure to keep you all updated and thanks for the rep


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

You should check out my log brother [ link provided in above post ] .. I've got some pretty nifty conversions in there [ so I've been told ] and one of them is my take on Kharn [ thanks to Tim @ Vanus Temple ] .. Might provide a source of inspiration for you.

Either way I'm watching you.

FFX


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my Kharn so far. I couldn't decide on the axe, but I've ended up sticking the original axe from the model on it, after I did these pictures mind you.









http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/5066/imag0083xn.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1747/imag0084q.jpg
http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/8894/imag0085r.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6596/imag0086k.jpg
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/1985/imag0087ag.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/309/imag0088r.jpg


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the next model that is semi finished. This time I tried a different way of painting it, it started off similiar to the previous one but instead of leaving it at a sub-orange highlight I instead did a wash of red ink over it with just a hunt of highlighting. Sorry again for the quality of the image, seriously impacts on showing the paint work cause of how blurry it is.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a little update, I've been working on my first squad for ages now, trying to get the painting up to a standard I can tolerate. Due to this I've switched to using Dark Flesh as my base coat which has improved the red. 

I don't think I can increasing shades very well so now I've kind of got back to the basics, let me know what you think :


Just seems a lot more cleaner than the original way which often left areas looking really un-neat to me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've done the bases based on a city fight so it's dark grey with skulls here and there, but I was wondering I was thinking of adding some weathering on the armour using the forgeworld paints but I can't decide on which to use, any suggestions?


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

I am liking the kharn conversion a lot, the gw model has always seemed way to static for some a blood thirsty character!! If you are going for the cityfight theme then maybe the dark iron or black soot forgeworld weathering powders? or you could always go for the bone dust one, would fit in with the khorne theme for sure!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Update:

Well I've painted more but I've been trialling a different colour scheme, one that swaps the bronze for a more bone like look, not sure whether I'm going to commit to it though as I'm waiting for some devlan mud to see whether it helps (Also helps if I use bleached bone instead of rotting flesh lol)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Update: Well as it's taking far to long to painting these models up from black, I'm going to try spraying some white and then going from there. I'm also going to stick with the bronze trimming.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Have started up this project again, using a new way to do the red since my previous techniques ended up giving my army a two tone where half way bright red and the other darker. So now I've decided to go with a black undercoat then work my way up from dark flesh, up to a darkish red and a sharp red highlight.

Here's the Rhino I tested it on.


----------

